# 2011 Murano bluetooth questions



## dennyls (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a new 2011 Murano without the NAV package. The owners manual is pretty useless without the NAV package regarding the hi-tech stuff in the car. I have several questions--but the first has to do with the Bluetooth.

It pairs with my phone (which is on the 2010 list as compatible, but not on the 2011 list). Sometimes the phone's phonebook is fully accessible--other times it is not. I cannot figure out how to build the "phonebook" that's local to the car--I can assign a new name to an existing number, but I can't seem to make a "car local" phonebook. The 2010 help guide on the web does not work on the 2011.

Also, is there anyway of putting the phone system in the car in an "expert" mode, so I don't have to listen to all of the options on every screen. It takes a couple minutes to get through all of the stuff to make a call! :lame:

I'd love to hear from someone else who has a 2011 without Nav.

Thanks!
Denny


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

This isn't going to help, but with Nissan always changing up crap like that not even the techs can stay ahead of the curve. In some cases you know more than they do. Because you own that car and they haven't even had one come into the shop yet.


----------



## dennyls (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi Pb,

Thx for the comment. I talked to a tech in the "bluetooth" section of Nissan--and while the guy was pleasant and reasonably well informed, it's pretty much like you said! 

He did tell me that the 2011 Murano uses the same system as the 2011 Maxima--and there is stuff on the web for the Maxima. But, according to him, the problem is my phone--it's known not to be "consistent" in operation. He told me a couple of other phones that are supposed to work--but said try them first before signing a long-term contract with the cell provider.

Soo--like you say, noone knows any more than the poor slob who bought the car! I shouldn't say that, I do like the vehicle!


----------



## jgrabowski (Jan 14, 2011)

*Bluetooth question*

Check your address book on the phone to see if any numbers have commas in the number for pausing while dialing.

Had a similar issue where my voicemail number had pauses in the number for dialing the password prompts which caused issues with the addressbook sync via bluetooth.


----------

